# Beta version of new DecalGirl website



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

There is a beta version of a new website for DecalGirl. It's quite a change from the existing one. I don't know if there is an affiliate link, but if you want to check it out, go to http://beta.decalgirl.com/.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a nice looking site.... Glad they finally are giving larger pics of the skins so you can see the detail.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I tried it a few days ago when I ordered a skin for the DX I'm waiting for, but it hung up on me twice--both times on the final screen of the check-out procedure after I'd entered all the information, etc. I finally had to abort the process and return to the regular decal girl website where everything worked just fine.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I like this better than the "old" site and agree that being able to enlarge the photos helps a great deal when trying to choose a skin.  Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

When I ordered my new skin on Friday, I actually had both versions of the site open.  I used the beta version to be able to get those nice enlarged pictures -- that was great!  But, I noticed that in the new shipping options, none of them were as cheap as the standard shipping on the old site!!    So, being the cheapskate that I am, I actually placed my order from the old site with the PSPHOME discount code.  

PS -- I love my new skin, which arrived today -- now my PinkKindle is pinker than before!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's OK, but I don't like that you go to "Other Devices" to find the kindle skins now.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Since the site is still a beta, make sure you email them with likes and dislikes.  If they hear the same thing multiple times, it might be something that is changed once the site is up for real.
I haven't tried to actually finish a purchase, but I will over the weekend to see if the cart hangs on me.
There is also a code FACEBOOK for 20% off at the beta site.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

PinkKindle, which pink skin did you get?
deb


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I got the Retro Pink Flowers:










I know, it's really really pink -- but I'm actually really happy with it.  The darker pink at the bottom goes very well with the M-Edge Go pebbled fuscia cover. I will try to take real-life pictures of it and post at some point, but at this point I'm just proud of myself for figuring out how to link their picture on here! LOL


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice! I like that each individual skin has a description about the art — I don't think the old site had that.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmm, I really liked the search by color option and I can't seem to find it on the new site. My daughter just got a skin for her Ipod and since she knew she wanted something pink, it really helped narrow down the results being able to search by color. Otherwise, I do like the little blurbs about each skin and the bigger image of the skin.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Ephany said:


> Hmm, I really liked the search by color option and I can't seem to find it on the new site. My daughter just got a skin for her Ipod and since she knew she wanted something pink, it really helped narrow down the results being able to search by color. Otherwise, I do like the little blurbs about each skin and the bigger image of the skin.


I found where you can search by color. If you're on the page for your device there are dropdowns for artist, color and style on the left side of the page. I tried to post a screen shot, but couldn't get it to paste into this post.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

collett said:


> I found where you can search by color. If you're on the page for your device there are dropdowns for artist, color and style on the left side of the page. I tried to post a screen shot, but couldn't get it to paste into this post.


Cool, thanks! Don't know how I missed that before.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

looks pretty nice


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I tried it a few days ago when I ordered a skin for the DX I'm waiting for, but it hung up on me twice--both times on the final screen of the check-out procedure after I'd entered all the information, etc. I finally had to abort the process and return to the regular decal girl website where everything worked just fine.


Wisteria Clematis--

make sure you check your charge card and make sure the charges really didn't go through from the Beta site!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I ordered two skins from the beta website last night, but they didn't go through.  Didn't get a confirmation or email either.  The PSPHOME discount code worked, but the final click didn't.


----------



## Dianne (Oct 22, 2009)

I also had problems when I tried to submit an order throught the beta site. The error message indicated that their was a problem with the website. I clicked on the live chat button and chatted with "Amanda". I copy and pasted the part of the message that indicated where the error was on the page and after a couple of minutes the problem was fixed and my order went through.
I was very impressed with the service that I received!


----------

